# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  The most important article of the Constitution, and the most important amendment

## rational thinker

So my poli sci homework is the title and why.  I'm kind of not sure so any ideas would be great!

----------


## Kotin

2nd amendment is the most important by far..

this amendment is one by which you protect the rest..

----------


## nate895

Article I, Section 8 is the most important in the original. I concur w/ Kotin as far as the second amendment goes.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

nt

----------


## slothman

I personally think freedom of the press is the most important.
Without that you can't say bad but true things about the gov't.

As for the Const. main body:
The only thing I can think of is the "copyright" law.
It has been used, not within the spirit, to supress facts because they are under "copyright".

----------


## FreedomFighter8008

I don't think you can say that any one article is more important than any other and I think it's a slippery slope to do so.

----------


## RSLudlum

I don't know about the best but I do think that the 'general welfare' clause is the worst and very abused.

----------


## JaylieWoW

Habeas Corpus?  (Section 9, Limits on Congress)  (Quite frankly I think they should have left off the whole part about "except in the case of public safety"... opened the door to considerable fear mongering and abuse).

I really dug Olberman's rant on the subject.  It showed quite clearly how all of your other rights stem from habeas corpus. If you don't have habeas corpus you have no rights at all.

As far as the most important amendment....

I would say the 10th Amendment because this is the one to me that ties it all together.  Of course the problem with the 10th Amendment is that it is usually ignored or weakened by the supposed "general welfare".

Ok so probably not great answers but these stand out as important to me.

----------


## Original_Intent

Maybe the 2nd amendment is the most important, because it guarantees the rest, but the 10th would have to be a close second. If it weren't completely ignored.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*Article 7 and Amendment X.<IMHO>*

----------

